# Boys will be boys, no matter what their age



## LindaE (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2015)

"You can tell the men from the boys by the price of their toys."


----------



## Shirley (Jul 30, 2015)

:lofl:*He'll probably be OK once the swelling goes down. *


----------



## Josiah (Jul 30, 2015)

jujube said:


> "You can tell the men from the boys by the price of their toys."



Regrettably many of those toys shoot bullets.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2015)

And then the Fight Started !


----------



## LindaE (Jul 30, 2015)

Shirley said:


> :lofl:*He'll probably be OK once the swelling goes down. *



LOL

Love it.


----------



## LindaE (Jul 30, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Regrettably many of those toys shoot bullets.



Hey, lots of women own guns these days too. More and more women are on the shooting range than ever before.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2015)

If a person can't have a little innocent fun, whats the use of living?


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Hey, lots of women own guns these days too. More and more women are on the shooting range than ever before.



You imply, then, that you may also be a member of that "culture"? I wonder why it so commonly is assumed that men primarily consider self-defense as important, while women are excluded?    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2015)

LindaE said:


> View attachment 19963




Funny Linda, great when they're playful!


----------



## LindaE (Jul 31, 2015)

imp said:


> You imply, then, that you may also be a member of that "culture"?



No, but I've considered it. I'd love to get on a shooting range and learn to use a gun. I've been planning to do that, but then other things get in the way and I forget. Short-term memory loss is for the birds, hahaha.

And true, people don't always think of women as a primary means of protection in the home. In fact, they're still viewed as targets, but that is slowly beginning to change. Just a week or so ago, I heard a news story about a woman who was attacked by a man. She was packin' and she was able to get her gun and she shot him and killed him. When that happens, I say bye bye and good riddance to bad rubbish. That's one less cretin in the world. Nice one, girlfriend.


----------



## LindaE (Jul 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Funny Linda, great when they're playful!



Yeah, until they take it too far and pi$$ us off, then they're getting slapped, LOL


----------



## Don M. (Jul 31, 2015)

LindaE said:


> No, but I've considered it. I'd love to get on a shooting range and learn to use a gun. I've been planning to do that, but then other things get in the way and I forget. Short-term memory loss is for the birds, hahaha.
> 
> And true, people don't always think of women as a primary means of protection in the home. In fact, they're still viewed as targets, but that is slowly beginning to change. Just a week or so ago, I heard a news story about a woman who was attacked by a man. She was packin' and she was able to get her gun and she shot him and killed him. When that happens, I say bye bye and good riddance to bad rubbish. That's one less cretin in the world. Nice one, girlfriend.\\



If I were a women, and had to navigate around some of our cities, alone, I would certainly take a course in self defense, get a concealed carry permit, then buy a small pistol, and one of these purses with a gun pouch.  There is no shortage of idiots who look upon women as "easy prey".


----------



## LindaE (Jul 31, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If I were a women, and had to navigate around some of our cities, alone, I would certainly take a course in self defense, get a concealed carry permit, then buy a small pistol, and one of these purses with a gun pouch.  There is no shortage of idiots who look upon women as "easy prey".



I agree, that's what I'd like to do. I do carry mace. One in my purse and one on my keychain. I figure it's better than nothing.


----------



## imp (Jul 31, 2015)

LindaE said:


> I agree, that's what I'd like to do. I do carry mace. One in my purse and one on my keychain. I figure it's better than nothing.



If you don't mind the intrusion, lookin' at your profile, not a bad idea to bring your son along when out and about.....is he a pretty big young man?    imp


----------



## LindaE (Jul 31, 2015)

imp said:


> If you don't mind the intrusion, lookin' at your profile, not a bad idea to bring your son along when out and about.....is he a pretty big young man?    imp



Yeah, he's tall like his daddy. I have to look up at him. But I can't take him with me everywhere, haha.


----------

